# Starting to look like a bicycle again



## deepsouth (Jun 21, 2017)

The 1949 B6 I picked up while on vacation. First photo is what I started with. Second one is where I am with it now. The florescent lights make it look whiter than it is. It's actually Ivory. I rebuilt the S-2 wheels as well. Hope to have it ready to go soon. I will get the correct seat.


----------



## spoker (Jun 21, 2017)

looks really great!!!!


----------



## John G04 (Jun 21, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 21, 2017)

Nice colors!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jun 22, 2017)

Very nice looking!  Can't wait to see it when you are done!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 22, 2017)

deepsouth said:


> View attachment 485356 View attachment 485357 The 1949 B6 I picked up while on vacation. First photo is what I started with. Second one is where I am with it now. The florescent lights make it look whiter than it is. It's actually Ivory. I rebuilt the S-2 wheels as well. Hope to have it ready to go soon. I will get the correct seat.




Good choice on the reverse paint scheme!


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 22, 2017)

Very nice work! Can't wait to see it done!


----------



## deepsouth (Jun 23, 2017)

Got it " up on the wheels" today. This is a spare set of wheels not the ones I intend to use. Now ,to get some tires and a chain. Also need to put the decals on it.


----------

